# 1 bedroom flat - whos eligible for HDB?



## carlitoin (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I have got an opportunity to move to singapore and just wanted to get some information about the cost of living. I would be looking for a 1Bdr Flat in Singapore and my work would be around the Tiong Bahru station. what do you think would be a budget for a 1bdr flat within 30mins of public transport from this station? I have check propertyguru website and it seems to be around 3000SGD? Am I correct? I was hoping to be more around 2000... Hoping only...
Also, I see these HDB flats, but who exactly can access these apartments?

Thank you in advance.
Carlito


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, you can do better nowadays. Yes, foreigners can rent HDB units from their citizen owners with HDB's permission. (HDB units advertised for rental on reputable sites are probably OK.) Take a look at "3 room" (the "usual" smallest) HDB units, and take tours of a few.


----------



## carlitoin (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply! And what do you think of a regular 1Bdr flat as mentioned in my message?
Thank you in advance for your help.
Carlito


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

carlitoin said:


> And what do you think of a regular 1Bdr flat as mentioned in my message?


I think you can do better. A 30 minute commute to Tiong Bahru MRT station gives you plenty of options. Google thinks that even Boon Lay MRT station (on the East-West Line) is a 30 minute ride away, and there are lots of apartments and condos between Tiong Bahru and Boon Lay.

You should also look at the bus lines to/from your prospective workplace. A 15 or 20 minute bus ride is perfectly fine and opens up many more options. Buses are quite efficient and reliable in Singapore (due in large part to effective traffic management policies), and you're more likely to get a seat on a bus.


----------



## carlitoin (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you once again for the support. <Snip>


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

carlitoin said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! And what do you think of a regular 1Bdr flat as mentioned in my message?
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> Carlito


There are very very few 1 bedroom HDB apartments. Those that is standing are being progressively demolished.

The minimum would be 3 room, i.e. 2 bedroom. 

If you are looking at Condos' you may get a 1 bedroom unit. Condos do have 1 bed units.


----------

